# Canadian Currency



## Cruiser Too (Sep 4, 2009)

We're spending three nights in Vancouver, prior to a 7-day cruise.
We'll arrive mid-day at YVR.

We have three options to get to our hotel (Sheraton Wall Centre)
Taxi
Canada Line
Airporter Bus (Will ceased operations Sept. 30th  )

The Canada Line + Bus Transfer is the cheapest route ($3.75)
We're leaning toward the Airporter Bus ($11 Each)
Don't have a clue what the taxi might cost.

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated !!!

=================
*
Currency Exchange.*

We'll only be there for 3nights and plan to purchase $200 Canadian.

Should we purchase Canadian currency at the airport (expensive ?)
At the hotel upon arrival ?
Or a bank... possibly the following day ?

Thank You for any information/suggestions, etc.

Doug


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 4, 2009)

Get the cash at a bank and expect to lose about 4% - you will need US cash to exchange as they won't accept a cheque if you don't have an account.

Transport is a personal decision, I'd take the cab - are you sure the Sheraton doesn't have a shuttle?


----------



## tashamen (Sep 4, 2009)

caribbeansun said:


> Transport is a personal decision, I'd take the cab - are you sure the Sheraton doesn't have a shuttle?



No, they don't have a shuttle, at least they didn't two years ago when I stayed at the Club Intrawest (which is on the top floors of the Sheraton).  I took the Airporter bus, which left me off right in front of the hotel.  But I was by myself - the more people you have, a taxi may be a better choice.

I always take money out of an ATM with my debit card - there were several ATMs at the Vancouver airport.


----------



## BevL (Sep 4, 2009)

There is a currency exchange place at the airport.  We used them once probably two years ago - we hardly ever fly out of Vancouver - and were not unhappy at the exchange rate we got.

We always use debit cards when we travel to the US - it's just the most convenient.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> We're spending three nights in Vancouver, prior to a 7-day cruise.
> We'll arrive mid-day at YVR.
> 
> We have three options to get to our hotel (Sheraton Wall Centre)
> ...



I just used an ATM to get Canadian currency. Got a good rate as my Credit Union didn't charge any foreign exchange fee. Changing at the airport is very expensive. I did it and was burned big time. A bank is OK but they don't all charge the same exchange rates and fees. I found a considerable difference between the different banks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 4, 2009)

I also alway use a ATM/ cash machine to get CA$$  And if you use the ATM that are sponsored by a credit union, you'll pay less in fees. If you use your US credit union account, you'll pay less in fees.


----------



## Redrosesix (Sep 4, 2009)

Just found this info for you:

Taxis charge a metered rate based on time and distance travelled, the approximate fare to downtown Vancouver is $23-$26 (inclusive of all taxes) under normal conditions.

You can find this at:
http://www.yvr.ca/guide/toandfrom/taxis.asp

If you want to book limo service in advance, the set rate is $39 one way.  There is more information about this on the same website.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 5, 2009)

tashamen said:


> No, they don't have a shuttle, at least they didn't two years ago when I stayed at the Club Intrawest (which is on the top floors of the Sheraton).



*VERY* interesting !!!  
But I imagine Vancouver might be tough to trade into,
unless you're an Intrawest owner.  

BTW:
Aren't Intrawest and WorldMark "affiliated" ???


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thanks to ALL !!!*

Thank You everyone who replied  

Seems like an ATM would be the way-to-go. :whoopie:


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 5, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Just found this info for you:
> Taxis charge a metered rate based on time and distance travelled, the approximate fare to downtown Vancouver is $23-$26 (inclusive of all taxes) under normal conditions......



Thank You *Red*-Rose-6 !!!  

The Airporter Bus would cost us $22 ($11 Each)
And based on an average fare of $23-$26 via taxi,
it's almost a no-brainer....
unless the taxi queue is a mile long  

Doug


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 5, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Thank You *Red*-Rose-6 !!!
> 
> The Airporter Bus would cost us $22 ($11 Each)
> And based on an average fare of $23-$26 via taxi,
> ...



Not necessarily, there is really only one way between dt and the airport.  If you are in rush hour or if there is any other reason for traffic congestion, expect a significantly higher fare.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 5, 2009)

calgarygary said:


> Not necessarily, there is really only one way between dt and the airport.  If you are in rush hour or if there is any other reason for traffic congestion, expect a significantly higher fare.



*True....*

Our flight's ETA is 1:05PM,
so we should avoid rush hour.

And... according to The Airporter Bus's website...
the Sheraton Wall Centre is their 2nd stop,
so... not too far into "downtown".

Am I incorrect ?


----------



## tashamen (Sep 8, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> *VERY* interesting !!!
> But I imagine Vancouver might be tough to trade into,
> unless you're an Intrawest owner.
> 
> ...



I used Intrawest points for the stay in Vancouver, so have no idea how difficult a trade it would be.

And no, Intrawest and WorldMark are not affiliated in any way that I've ever heard of.  I actually wouldn't mind that since I'd love to stay at some of the WM locations that are not available through II (which I use to trade).


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 8, 2009)

tashamen said:


> I used Intrawest points for the stay in Vancouver, so have no idea how difficult a trade it would be....... And no, Intrawest and WorldMark are not affiliated in any way that I've ever heard of.  I actually wouldn't mind that since I'd love to stay at some of the WM locations that are not available through II (which I use to trade).



Just for curiosity, I searched II using my Marriott as bait,
for an exchange into Vancouver... 

None of the properties displayed were IntraWest
and none in the City of Vancouver 

*BTW TUG Administrators:*
I love the feature of receiving an email,
when there are new posts to boards I posted into.

I know of no other BBS that has this feature.

I answered several posts at CruiseCritic and don't know if there were any responses to it.
Guess I'll find out if and when I visit the same thread again... which is unlikely.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 8, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> *BTW TUG Administrators:*
> I love the feature of receiving an email,
> when there are new posts to boards I posted into.
> 
> I know of no other BBS that has this feature.



I am a member of 7 other BBS and they all have this same feature. Timeshareforums, TripAdvisor are a couple of them for example. Some of them use the same software as TUG and some don't.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 8, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I am a member of 7 other BBS and they all have this same feature. Timeshareforums, TripAdvisor are a couple of them for example. Some of them use the same software as TUG and some don't.



Hi john !  

I'm a member of several BBS (none of the ones you mentioned above) 
and unfortunately... they don't have this super-duper feature.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 9, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Just for curiosity, I searched II using my Marriott as bait,
> for an exchange into Vancouver...
> 
> None of the properties displayed were IntraWest
> and none in the City of Vancouver



The Club Intrawest in Vancouver does not trade through II, only in RCI.  Only 3 of the Intrawest locations trade through II - Palm Desert, Tremblant, and Whistler - whereas all 8 of them are available through RCI. 

I believe there are two resorts in Vancouver (city) available through II.  I see them every once in a while online.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 9, 2009)

tashamen said:


> The Club Intrawest in Vancouver does not trade through II, only in RCI.  Only 3 of the Intrawest locations trade through II - Palm Desert, Tremblant, and Whistler - whereas all 8 of them are available through RCI.



LOL !!!
My RCI deposits are Mt.Amanzi.
Don't think they'll pull Intrawest.
Maybe in the dead of winter  



tashamen said:


> I believe there are two resorts in Vancouver (city) available through II.  I see them every once in a while online.



THAT... would be neat-o !!!

Doug


----------

